# Kontakt Norco DE/AT und CH



## Indian Summer (18. September 2009)

Hallo

Offenbar gibt es immer wieder Unklarheiten, wer euer Ansprechpartner
für Norco ist. Also, für

*Deutschland & Österreich*
Fritz Wittich GmbH
Tel. +49 (0)521 932 04 -43
[email protected]

und für die

*Schweiz*
Indian Summer Ltd.
Tel. +41 (0)43 499 03 43
[email protected]

Noch eine *Bitte*: In letzter Zeit erhalten wir viele Privaten Nachrichten
mit Fragen bezüglich Norco. Stellt diese bitte hier im Herstellerforum, damit
auch alle anderen von der Beantwortung der Fragen profitieren können. Zudem
erleichtert es uns die Arbeit ungemein, wenn wir Fragen nur einmal beantworten
müssen. Danke!

Spezifische Fragen bezüglich lieferbaren Ersatzteilen, Garantieabwicklung oder erhältlichen 
Modellen werden vom jeweils zuständigen Vertrieb beantwortet.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

